# You won't believe this



## sdbaydogs (Jun 11, 2004)

I came in tonight from a great shoot with my Kimber hunter 22 LR. It came out of the box with a claim to shoot 0.24 inch group at 50 yrds. I took the rifle and shot several different types of 22 LR shells from Eley (club and match), CCI (green tag target and mini mag), remington (golden bullet), and Winchester (target and Super X). The Winchester Super X High Velocities produced the best groups averaging around 0.25 at 50 yrds. This may not seem like much to many but the scope I am using is a Shepherd. After dialing in the scope , I moved to long range. I was able to consistantly put 10 rounds in a 7 inch ring at 200 yards, and at 300 yards and averaged 8/10 in a 12 inch ring at *"400"* yards. With a 22 LR. This combo is unreal. Anyone else out there had a chance to use a combo like this?


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

That's unbelievable. Sounds like you are on the money with that match up.


----------



## sdbaydogs (Jun 11, 2004)

*Update.* I took this little combo out praire dog hunting a week ago. There was a 10 mph wind at our right shoulder and we had a good position. I could dance all around them at 300 yards but only managed to kill a few at that range. When you hit 'em at that range they look around like "what the hell just happened" then they just kinda fall over. Any way, this little jem will have to live with sqirrels and rabits under a 150 yards. It can crack 'em out further but with any wind at all the odds go way down. Good hunting this fall fellas.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Sure. I can do that with my Ruger Model 10/22-TALM (factory race gun, though). I get groups that are much smaller, but I'm using a NcStar 6.5x-24x50mm scope.

At 75 yrds, I can consistently put three .22s in the hole made by a .38 pistol round. At my best, I can do that five times.

Oh, and try the Federal Olympic .22 stuff. It's _out of this world_.


----------

